# Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)



## over-clocker (18. Dezember 2010)

*Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also nach Jahrelangem herumspielen mit meiner Wakü 
(und Nein es war kein billiger müll )

Pumpe :aquacomputer xt ultra
Radi : Triple 
Block : Swiftech (hab vergessen wie der shit heist )

Bin ich weg von der wakü
das ewige tauschen der soße 
ebenso wie das rummgefummle beim z.b cpu tausch 
und der ärger mit verstopften kühlblocks u.s.w 
hab ich wirklich satt 

und seit doch mal ehrlich freunde 
was hats gebracht ?? 
300 mhz mehr .im vergleich zu lüft . BOAAA

Und das für ~300 euro 
TOP 

Ein  Normaler lüftkühler tut es doch genauso und die 300 euro invetsier ich in einen schnelleren cpu oder grafik 
und basta .. da hab ich doch viel mehr von .. 

Ja sowas soll es geben ein wakü aussteiger 
ich bin sowas von fröh das ich diesen scheiß nichtmehr ertragen muss 
und von wegen geräuschpegel .. 
höhr mir doch auf .. der groß klöckner din ich im momment habe ist genauso leise .. 
also ich kann nur allen sagen die sich überlegen ne wakü zu organisieren .. 
mehr als n bisschen gepose auf ner lan ist das ganze meiner meinung nach  nicht .. 
und die 300 mhz die mehr rausspringen bringen die in keinem game der welt irgenwelche vorteile ... 

Ich wünsch allen waküfanatiker viel spass .. beim befüllen ..umfüllen abdichten, reinigen , ärgern , geldverschwenden, usw. 

ich bin raus ... 

Ps. angenommen ihr kauft euch n coolermaster 430 elite und n paar 120mm lüfter + n guten cpu kühler und bisschen licht kommt ihr auf 120 euro ...

und nun kommen die supermääns mit ihrer wakü ... pumpe allein schon 80 + 150 n geehäuse das platz hat + radi 50 + cpu bock 50 und schläuche und soße, und anschlüsse  und und und ..
da kommen wir am ende fast bei ner aktuellen high end grafik raus .. oder den aktuell schnellsten amd prozzis
da scheiß doch auf wakü und hol dir die bessere grafik ... oder ne neue cpu + board .. 
hast mehr davon ..


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Kann der Bauer nicht schwimmen liegt es an der Badehose 

Sry aber ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn deines Threads ....das dir Waküs nicht gefallen verstehe ich ja noch aber wofür dein Thread ?

Denn deine negative Erfahrung stehen eine ganze Menge positiver gegenüber und ich glaube es sind mehr zufrieden wie unzufrieden 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das auch einige High End Hardware haben und die dank einer Wakü noch mehr da herausholen können.
Ich zb wüßte nicht wie ich sonst meinen 980x bei 4,8ghz betreiben könnte ....und einen schnelleren kaufen scheidet ja wohl aus.

Also was willst du uns mit deinem Thread sagen ?.........vllt das du besser mit einem Luftkühler klarkommst ?
Ok schön und gut ....jedem das seine aber bekehren brauchst du hier niemanden.
Ich denke die meisten hier wissen was sie tun und was sie wollen


----------



## Continental (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Teils gebe ich dir Recht, teils nicht. Ich verstehe schon, dass du kein spaß mehr an dem Austauschen der ganzen Teile hattes, andere wiederum können nie genug davon bekommen an ihrem PC herumzubasteln. Auch das du dich über die hohen Preise aufregst finde ich verständlich, tue ich auch. Aber 300 Mhz mehr ist für den i7 auf dem 1366 Sockel gleich zwei Modelle besser. Und wenn ich dann nachdenke, dass ich ein i7-940 für 220 € bekomme und einen i7-960 für 450 € ist der i7-950 mit Wakü für mich persönlich die bessere Wahl. Zumal er eine protzentual bessere Übertaktbarkeit verfügt.

Aber was ist den genau pasiert, dass du dich so aufregst. Ist etwas kaputt gegangen ?


P.S. 100 Post !!


----------



## On/OFF (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also mir ging es genau wegen dem Scheiss: das Putzen , ständig den Rechner aussaugen . Aber hauptsächlich wegen der Laustärke ,  Mehr übertakten war eigentlich nur ein netter Nebeneffekt.

Und mit dem Umfüllen , befüllen , kühler putzen usw .  Ich habe meine vor 2- 2,5 Jahren installiert , Aufgefüllt fertig , seitdem hab ich nichtmehr geputzt bezw umgefüllt Kühlergesäuber usw ,  ausser ab und zu mal ein Schluck Fertigmische nachgekippt..     ka was deim Problem mit deiner Kühlung war....

PS: man Kühlt ja auch, wenn man sich für Wasserkühlung entscheidet nicht nur CPU only , sonst ist ja das mit der Lautstärke nichtig , weil die Grafa macht den meisten Lärm , und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich finde allerdings auch eher das es der falsche Bereich ist, da keine Frage über Pro & Contra auftaucht. Ich bin bisher auch ohne ausgekommen, mag auch daran liegen das ich nicht zu den Extremoverclockern gehöre. Ist schon klar das der Aufwand um einiges höher ist wie auch die Kosten, nur weiss man das doch im Vorfeld da man sich über alle Eventuellitäten informiert haben sollte. Es ist aber in allen Bereichen so das manche gewrne nur das beste, schnellste und was weiss ich haben wollen wo die Anschaffungskosten in keinem Verhältnis zum nutzen stehen. Abe rwir sind halt Menschen, und zeichnen uns Eigenwilligkeiten und unterschiedliche Ansichten aus.


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Der "Fehler" in dem Versuch der Bekehrung ist der, dass viele, die hier schreiben ihre WaKü als Hobby betreiben. Ich hab auch ne WaKü, die bis jetzt einiges an Geld verschlungen hat und ich will sie nicht mehr missen. Abgesehen von den vielen Stunden die ich mit nem Kollegen daran gebastelt hab (an meiner wie an seiner). Und Hobbys kosten nun mal Geld.

Da könnte man auch die Gegenrechnung machen:

Neue Alu-Felgen fürs Auto: xxx€
Gewindefahrwerk: xxx€
Neues Autoradio: xxx€
Dickere Boxen im Auto: xxx€
---------------------------
Summe: xxxx€

Und bei einigen kann man dafür auch einen gebrauchten Golf kaufen. Und schneller wird das Auto durch neue Felgen oder ein neues Radio auch nicht. Bleibt der Prollfaktor an der Tanke.

In diesem Sinne jedem das seine... und dieser Thread wäre im LuKü-Forum besser aufgehoben. Immerhin hast du keine WaKü mehr 

Zusatz: irgendwann bekommt man einen Rechner mit LuKü auch nicht mehr leiser.
Erstens fehlt irgendwann einfach der Platz um vernünftig Kühlfläche unterzubringen, die wid aber zwingend benötigt um Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen.
Zweitens geht bei manchen Komponeten einfach nicht wirklich viel mit LuKü. Meine HDDs stecken zum Beispiel in nem Kühler, die ohne den Kühleffekt vom Wasser... byebye Daten.

Und ich übertakte rein gar nicht solange mir die Leistung der CPU reicht... es geht nur um die Nicht-Lautstärke.

Soviel dazu...


----------



## over-clocker (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

LOL ich will hier niemenden bekehren .. 
Es ist nur so das viele anfänger glauben wakü ist das non + ultra 
und der pc ist scheinbar 500 mal schneller und fliegt durchs wohnzimmer 
und ne wakü macht aus ner lahmen ente ne rakete 
der pc ist so leise das mann ihn als kopfkissen nehmen kann 

dem ist eben nicht so 

wakü ist meine meinung nach n lustiges hobby das nicht jeder hat .. 
n schweine geld kostet .. 
und auf keinen fall ..in einem system zu verwenden ist ..das jeden tag gebraucht wird ..
und keine praktischen vorteile bringt .. asser mann ist steven spielberg und rendert den ganzen tag seine filme


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> das ewige tauschen der soße


Also ich musste noch nie die Soße (reines dest. Wasser) tauschen...



over-clocker schrieb:


> ebenso wie das rummgefummle beim z.b cpu tausch


Hat man mit einem Luftkühler und sogar dem Boxedkühler auch.



over-clocker schrieb:


> und der ärger mit verstopften kühlblocks u.s.w


Vielleicht hättest du den Radi vorm Betrieb reinigen sollen.



over-clocker schrieb:


> 300 mhz mehr .im vergleich zu lüft . BOAAA


Du weißt, dass sich jede CPU unterschiedlich übertakten lässt?



over-clocker schrieb:


> Und das für ~300 euro
> TOP


Etwas deutlich besseres als Lukü für CPU only gibts schon ab ca. 150€.



over-clocker schrieb:


> ich bin sowas von fröh das ich diesen scheiß nichtmehr ertragen muss
> und von wegen geräuschpegel ..
> höhr mir doch auf .. der groß klöckner din ich im momment habe ist genauso leise ..


Ich finde deine Ausdrucksweise teilweise ziemlich unangemessen. 
Es gibt auch Leute die den Groß Klockner zu laut finden (v.a. weil der Lüfter nicht der beste ist) und wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst (Drehzahlen unter 600), dann kommst du mit Lukü und OC nicht weit.



over-clocker schrieb:


> also ich kann nur allen sagen die sich überlegen ne wakü zu organisieren ..
> mehr als n bisschen gepose auf ner lan ist das ganze meiner meinung nach  nicht ..


Die Betonung liegt auf deiner Meinung nach...



over-clocker schrieb:


> Ich wünsch allen waküfanatiker viel spass .. beim befüllen ..umfüllen abdichten, reinigen , ärgern , geldverschwenden, usw.


Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Spaß an meiner Wakü, umfüllen oder abdichten musste ich noch nichts, reinigen nur nach dem Kauf.



over-clocker schrieb:


> und nun kommen die supermääns mit ihrer wakü ... pumpe allein schon 80 + 150 n geehäuse das platz hat + radi 50 + cpu bock 50 und schläuche und soße, und anschlüsse  und und und ..
> da kommen wir am ende fast bei ner aktuellen high end grafik raus .. oder den aktuell schnellsten amd prozzis


Meine Wakü war günstiger als deine...



over-clocker schrieb:


> da scheiß doch auf wakü und hol dir die bessere grafik ... oder ne neue cpu + board ..
> hast mehr davon ..


Geschmackssache. Eine Wakü veraltet deutlich langsamer.


Allgemein: Jeder darf seine Meinung haben und äußern, selbstverständlich ist Wakü auch nichts für jeden, allerdings macht der Ton die Musik...


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Nie mehr LuKü,

diese 1 Kiloklötze die das Mainboard verkraften muss und dann das ständige Abbauen wenn man mal zu einer Lan fahren will, gehen mir sowas von auf den S.. enkel..
Dann sehen diese Klötze auch immer gleich aus und schaffen es nicht einmal, die maximal Zulässige VID (z.B. 1,5V bei 65nm bei Intel), zu kühlen.
Und selbst bei einem Alltags OC muss dieser blöde unterdimensionierte Lüfter ständig aufdrehen.
An Videokonvertieren oder F@H über Nacht ist garnicht zu denken - zumindest ohne Ohropax.
Und dann diese besch.. eidenen Witze von Grafikkartenkühlern/kühllösungen...
Zwangsweise ein Headset aufhaben, nur damit man die Turbine bzw. den Jet nicht hört? neee
Und dann dieses lästige Staubwischen - auch zwischen den ~50 Lamellen.. baah

Dann investiere ich lieber mehr in mein Hobby...


Mal ganz im Ernst: Mit macht das WaKübasteln spaß. Ich muss auch nicht ständig die Suppe wechseln, obwohl ich seit 2 Monaten nur reines dest. Wasser verwende (die Tanke kennt kein G48). Mit hochwertigen (aber nicht teuren) Tüllen ala Perfect Seal musste ich mir auch noch nie Sorgen um's abdichten machen. 
Verstopft war auch nur einmal der CPU-Kühler, weil ich den Radi schlecht/garnicht gespült hatte.
Außerdem investiert man einmal in eine Wakü und kauft dann möglichst nur noch günstiges Zubehör (Sockelhalterungen etc.).
Bei GraKaLuftkühlern kann man sich nicht sicher sein, das die Leistung auch für den nächsten Thermi reicht...

Und zur Lautstärke: 3 Lüfter @ 600U/min sind leiser als einer bei 1200U/min und fördern trotzdem mehr. (Vorteil mehr Kühlfläche beim Radi im Gegensatz zu einem Towerkühler)
Einen Lüftkühler kann man auch schlecht dämmen bzw. Entkopplen; einer Pumpe macht das nichts aus.


@rudeboy: Du hast die LED-Scheinwerfer und Rückleuchten sowie die Sportsitze vergessen^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

@DAEF: Nene Sportsitze machen, wie der Name schon sagt, das Auto schneller 

Wie gesagt: Hobbies kosten nun mal Geld und ein Auto hab ich nicht (brauche ich auch nicht).
Und ich kann nicht mein ganzes Geld investieren... irgendwo muss auch was zurückkommen aus der Plackerei... und mein Geld geht halt in den PC. Und da ich weder Render, noch falte oder Crysis flüssig mit Downsampling spielen muss, geht mein Geld halt dahingehend in den Rechner alles leise zu machen um zum Beispiel beim Einschlafen Musik ohne großes Luftrauschen zu hören, oder mal einen Film anzuschauen, wo nicht in Szenen, wo Spannung aufgebaut werden soll, irgendwelche Lüfter nerven.
Da hab ich vielleicht einen recht hohen Anspruch, aber jedem das Seine.
Außerdem behaupte ich, dass hier im Forum keiner denkt, dass sein  Rechner allein durch eine WaKü auf der CPU+GPU flüsterleise wird, "durch  den Raum fliegt" oder abgeht wie Schmidts Katze.
Jeder, der das denkt und sich hier nicht beraten lässt, hat es verdient  ein wenig Lehgeld zu zahlen. Alle anderen lassen sich beraten und werden  eines besseren belehrt, indem die Grenzen einer WaKü aufgezeigt werden.



Uter schrieb:


> Allgemein: Jeder darf seine Meinung haben und äußern, selbstverständlich ist Wakü auch nichts für jeden, allerdings macht der Ton die Musik...



*sign*


----------



## over-clocker (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Lol ich merke hier scheiden sich die geister 

1 zum soße tauschen .. 
30° ist der ideale nährboden für keime u.s.w 
also solltest auch du deine brühe irgendwann mal tauschen .. 
vorallem wenn du reines destiliertes wasser nimmst

2. beim lüftkühler ist ein entscheidener unterscheid .. ich schraub ihn weg und schmeis ihn ausm fenster ^^ 
bei der wakü hängen da noch lustige schläuche dran .. somit wie ihr ja selbst wisst ist der ein bzw.-ausbau des mainbordes nicht gerade schnell zu volbringen 

3. 
Radi hatte ich gereinigt ..

4. 
die 300mhz wahren auch nur so ne zahl .. und ich wusste nicht das das so ist .. bin eben erst aus der baumschule  

5. das deutlich bessere als lukü für 150 euro .. aha 
und deine grafik ist ja immernoch unter luft ?? 
aber zum glück ist jetzt dank der wakü für 150 euro alles flüsterleise ..

und zum thema spannungswandler u.s.w brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen .. 
du brauchst immernoch gehäuselüfter und das aussaugen des pc wird dir nicht erspahrt 
und jetzt hast du dein cpu super duper übertaktet und jetzt ... wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse ...

Ich finde nur lustig das hier mal einer schreibt wakü ist doof und alle fallen aus den wolken ^^ 
und nei der threat gehöhrt hier her .. sonst regt sich ja keiner auf ..

Diese wasserkühlung die ihr mir hier bescheibt .. die solch vorteile bringt .. ist nichteimal für 300 euro zu haben .. 
wenn man board grafik und gar das nezteil kühlen will 

ansonsten muss auch der stolze wakü besitzer damit rechenen staub zu entfernen und lüfter im gehäuse zu verbauen .. 
sonst mach dein mainboard ganz schnell den abdullah


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Ich finde nur lustig das hier mal einer schreibt wakü ist doof und alle fallen aus den wolken ^^
> und nei der threat gehöhrt hier her .. sonst regt sich ja keiner auf ..


Nein es ist wohl eher dein Schreibstil, reißerisch wie die Bild-Zeitung.  Man vermisst das sachliche und fachliche an den Aussagen. Es liest sich nämlich ehe rso als hätte dich jemand genötigt die Wakü zu betreiben


----------



## Ryyydin :E (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

LOL ich will hier niemenden bekehren .. 
Es ist nur so das viele anfänger glauben wakü ist das non + ultra 
und der pc ist scheinbar 500 mal schneller und fliegt durchs wohnzimmer 
und ne wakü macht aus ner lahmen ente ne rakete 
der pc ist so leise das mann ihn als kopfkissen nehmen kann 


HAHA,ich schmeiß mich wegg 
aber zurück zum thema ich würd ma sagen das so gut wie alle eine eigene Meinung zur Wakü haben, ich persönlich möchte mir auch EINE zulegen(erlich gesagt überwiegen die vorteile) .

Und selbst wenn du so schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer gemacht hast kannst das das ja für dich behalten und hier nicht,irgenwelche aus der Luft gegriffenen Argumete in den Raum werfen.

Schließe mich UTER in allen Punkten an


----------



## Rocksteak (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich finde, der Vergleich zum Auto hinkt, da größere Dimension. Ich vergleich das ja auch nicht mit Gratis Kuli oder Pelikan Kuli für 19,99€ ^^.

BTW sind LED-Scheinwerfer nicht nutzlos 

Wakü/Lukü beide Vor- und Nachteile, die ja wohl hinreichend bekannt sind...(P/L, Lautstärke, Optik,..)


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> 1 zum soße tauschen ..
> 30° ist der ideale nährboden für keime u.s.w
> also solltest auch du deine brühe irgendwann mal tauschen ..
> vorallem wenn du reines destiliertes wasser nimmst


Du meinst damit Viren, Bakterien und Pilze? Die letzten beiden bestehen aus Zellen, die durch die hypertonische Umgebung um dest. Wasser zerstört werden, außerdem fehlen Nährstoffe zum vermehren. 
Zu Viren: Viren sind keine Lebewesen und können sich deshalb auch nicht von selbst vermehren.



over-clocker schrieb:


> 2. beim lüftkühler ist ein entscheidener unterscheid .. ich schraub ihn weg und schmeis ihn ausm fenster ^^
> bei der wakü hängen da noch lustige schläuche dran .. somit wie ihr ja selbst wisst ist der ein bzw.-ausbau des mainbordes nicht gerade schnell zu volbringen


Dann hängt der CPU-Kühler eben noch am Schlauch, wen interessierts? Die CPU kannst du trotzdem noch tauschen (das MB auch wenn die Schläuche lang genug sind), aber so oft macht man das ja auch nicht.



over-clocker schrieb:


> 5. das deutlich bessere als lukü für 150 euro .. aha
> und deine grafik ist ja immernoch unter luft ??
> aber zum glück ist jetzt dank der wakü für 150 euro alles flüsterleise ..


Für unter 200 kann man auch die Graka mit einbinden (GPU-only), diesen kannst du dann auch bei jeder Graka nutzen. Luftkühler für die Graka sind oft deutlich teurer und nicht so vielseitig.



over-clocker schrieb:


> und zum thema spannungswandler u.s.w brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen ..
> du brauchst immernoch gehäuselüfter und das aussaugen des pc wird dir nicht erspahrt
> und jetzt hast du dein cpu super duper übertaktet und jetzt ... wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse ...


Bei mir machen das die Lüfter am Radi (abgesehen davon, dass ich keine NB hab).



over-clocker schrieb:


> Diese wasserkühlung die ihr mir hier bescheibt .. die solch vorteile bringt .. ist nichteimal für 300 euro zu haben ..
> wenn man board grafik und gar das nezteil kühlen will


Doch ist sie. Wenn du willst stell ich einen möglichen Warenkorb zusammen. MB ist nur selten sinnvoll und NT aktuell gar nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> Lol ich merke hier scheiden sich die geister
> 
> 1 zum soße tauschen ..
> 30° ist der ideale nährboden für keime u.s.w
> ...



Lol bei den Bedinungen die in einer Wakü herschen eher nicht, Kupferionen (kein Lebewesen verträgt Metalle) und ein guter Wasserzusatz verhindern das. 



over-clocker schrieb:


> 2. beim lüftkühler ist ein entscheidener unterscheid .. ich schraub ihn weg und schmeis ihn ausm fenster ^^
> bei der wakü hängen da noch lustige schläuche dran .. somit wie ihr ja selbst wisst ist der ein bzw.-ausbau des mainbordes nicht gerade schnell zu volbringen


Wenn das immer so einfach wäre die meisten Lütkühler haben Backplates und ja da muss man das Board garnicht ausbauen oder wie machst du die Backplatte bei nem Mugen2 drauf. 
Also die Schläuche stören mich net.



over-clocker schrieb:


> 3.
> Radi hatte ich gereinigt ..



Was heist gereinigt Wasser durchlaufen und gut is?
Weil das reicht nie hab selber erst damit Problemchen gehabt und seit ich meinen Radi ne Intensivreinigung verpasst habe geht alles wunderbar.



over-clocker schrieb:


> 5. das deutlich bessere als lukü für 150 euro .. aha
> und deine grafik ist ja immernoch unter luft ??
> aber zum glück ist jetzt dank der wakü für 150 euro alles flüsterleise ..



Was willst du für das bisschen Geld erwarten? Flüsterleise kann ordentlich kosten bis über 1000 €, aber dann ist der PC wirklich fast lautlos.



over-clocker schrieb:


> und zum thema spannungswandler u.s.w brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen ..
> du brauchst immernoch gehäuselüfter und das aussaugen des pc wird dir nicht erspahrt
> und jetzt hast du dein cpu super duper übertaktet und jetzt ... wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse ...



Es reichen ein bis zwei 120mm Lüfter mit 500 upm mehr brachts nicht, bei mir zumindest. Fürs Mainboard gibts nen Fusionblock (oder einzel Kühler) und für den Rest reicht der Luftstrom.
Wie oft Putzt du deinen Lukü Rechner? Bei mir warens alle 3 Monate. mit meiner Wakü reichts 1x jährlich.



over-clocker schrieb:


> Ich finde nur lustig das hier mal einer schreibt wakü ist doof und alle fallen aus den wolken ^^
> und nei der threat gehöhrt hier her .. sonst regt sich ja keiner auf ..



Oh mist nen Troll gefüttert.
Also ab wieder zurück in deine Höle und hör auf so nem Mist zu verzapfen.



over-clocker schrieb:


> Diese wasserkühlung die ihr mir hier bescheibt .. die solch vorteile bringt .. ist nichteimal für 300 euro zu haben ..
> wenn man board grafik und gar das nezteil kühlen will
> 
> ansonsten muss auch der stolze wakü besitzer damit rechenen staub zu entfernen und lüfter im gehäuse zu verbauen ..
> sonst mach dein mainboard ganz schnell den abdullah



Wie schon gesagt Wakü ist ein Teures Hobby und meine Wakü hat all diese Vorteile, kommt halt leider auf über 1000 €, da sind halt 150 € recht wenig dagegen.

Also die NTs von heute sind so leise da brauchts keine Wakü.

Also den Staub aus meinem Radi entfernen nix Leichter als das Zwei Schnellkupplungen auf, Lüfter abgesteckt und weg geschraubt, dann Mit dem Kompressor und 8 Bar Druck (ob man das mit nem Grafikkarten Kühler machen kann?) die Lamellen ausblasen und alles wieder montieren und anstecken.
Also Mainboards sterben auch unter Lukü 6 780i Platinen gehabt und alle sind gestorben.


----------



## Rabauke (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also ich für meinen Teil wechsel um einiges lieber eine CPU die unter einem verschraubten Wasserkühler sitzt als eine auf der ein Luftkühler mit Pushpins....Aber jedem seine Meinung


----------



## Dirksen (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Was willst du für das bisschen Geld erwarten? Flüsterleise kann ordentlich kosten bis über 1000 €, aber dann ist der PC wirklich fast lautlos.


über 1000€ 
willst du drei moras verbauen ?


----------



## daKinG (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen bzw. ich will mir jetzt ne neue Wasserkühlung kaufen, da es mich geschockt hat als ich meine Graka das erstmal auf voller leistung gehört haben  ich dacht da explodiert was xD  

Nun mal meine Fragen,

1. Warum redet ihr das Waku nen Hobby ist (nur weil die Anschaffungskosten hoch sind oder weil man immer neu investieren muss)?
2. Also ich merke schon, das ne ganze Reihe von euch Waka bevorzugt (wegen Lautstärke etc.) aber ich frage mich, die Waka hat doch auch Lüfter oder nicht (die auch Laut sind??)?!
3. Woran muss ich mich orientieren (ABC für Anfänger) was muss ich beachten etc.??!

Danke schonmal


----------



## SonicNoize (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



daKinG schrieb:


> da es mich geschockt hat als ich meine Graka das erstmal auf voller leistung gehört haben  ich dacht da explodiert was xD


Dann ist eine Wasserkühlung für dich sinnvoll.



daKinG schrieb:


> 1. Warum redet ihr das Waku nen Hobby ist (nur weil die Anschaffungskosten hoch sind oder weil man immer neu investieren muss)?



Wenn man die Wasserkühlung ganz lieblos einfach in den PC knallt, dann kommt sowas raus wie dieser Thread. Es bedarf da schon etwas Lust und Freude an der Arbeit (und die gibts meiner Meinung nach auch). Man muss sich Gedanken machen, was man am besten wo und wie platziert, das Gehäuse anpassen etc.. Es ist nervig, wenn der Radiator nur irgendwo rumliegt, dann ärgerst du dich irgendwann so wie derjenige, der den Thread hier erstellt hat.

Du hast gewisse Einmal-Investitionen, wie z.B. die Pumpe, Radiator und Ausgleichsbehälter, die kannst du dann immer mit der nächsten Hardware weiter verwenden. Die sind natürlich teuer, aber danach ist ein Umrüsten meistens billig.



daKinG schrieb:


> aber ich frage mich, die Waka hat doch auch  Lüfter oder nicht (die auch Laut sind??)?!


Die Lüfter, die das Wasser im Radiator runterkühlen sind viel größer. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Oberfläche, an der die Wärme an die Luft abgegeben wird, in so einem Radiator viel größer ist. Also kann man mit weniger Lüfterdrehzahlen arbeiten und kommt genauso zu einem guten Ergebniss, nur viel leiser.


----------



## daKinG (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort  

Also ich habe meinen Rechner jetzt 1,5 Wochen und habe bei der Beschaffung schon mit dem gedanken gespielt mir Waka zu kaufen doch leider Gottes hatte ich nicht mehr so viel Cash übrig  weil ich denke das ne "gute Waka" so um die 500 - 600 € kostet?! 

hab mir jetzt wieder was dazu verdient  und nun könnte ich mir das Hooby (ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Sonic, man sollte sich schon was mehr mit dem PC aussetzten nicht nur Spielen, Surfen etc.) auch leisten  

Ich weiß das sollte eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber hätte einer nen Vorschlage für mich bezüglich Waka? Also bin auf dem Gebiet nen "Noob" (hab mir schon vieles diesbezüglich durchgelesen aber selbst ne Waka zusammen zustellen schaffe ich nicht  ).. 

Was steht mir den bevor, wenn ich mir ne Waka holen also was muss ich noch nach dem Einbau etc. so beachten?


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

*@over-clocker*



over-clocker schrieb:


> Lol ich merke hier scheiden sich die geister



Wenn jeder seinen Kauf rechtfertigen möchte



> 1 zum soße tauschen ..
> 30° ist der ideale nährboden für keime u.s.w
> also solltest auch du deine brühe irgendwann mal tauschen ..
> vorallem wenn du reines destiliertes wasser nimmst



Da hab' ich wohl den idealen Gegenbeweis.
Das Wasser ist genau so klar wie vor dem Einfüllen, es sind keine Schwebstoffe zu spüren, und kühlen tut das Teil immer noch wie ein Traum.
In nächster Zeit werde ich aber trotzdem Korrosionsschutz reinpacken, um 1. die Pumpe etwas besser schmieren zu können (sie ist leise, aber _noch_ nicht unhörbar. 



> 2. beim lüftkühler ist ein entscheidener unterscheid .. ich schraub ihn weg und schmeis ihn ausm fenster ^^
> bei der wakü hängen da noch lustige schläuche dran .. somit wie ihr ja selbst wisst ist der ein bzw.-ausbau des mainbordes nicht gerade schnell zu volbringen



Ich seh' da kein Problem.
Kühler abschrauben, zur Seite biegen bzw. irgendwo festklemmen und raus mit der Elektronik.
Bei der Montage sehe ich da aber einen riesigen Vorteil.
Ich wette um meinen PC, dass ich einen Wasserkühler schneller und leichter montieren kann, als so einen Towerkühler



> 3.
> Radi hatte ich gereinigt ..



Ich meinen ersten nicht, und trotzdem hat sich nach dem ersten (leicht) Verstopfen nichts weiteres mehr gelöst.



> 5. das deutlich bessere als lukü für 150 euro .. aha
> und deine grafik ist ja immernoch unter luft ??
> aber zum glück ist jetzt dank der wakü für 150 euro alles flüsterleise ..



Un denn man sich so einen IFX14 oder wie die Dinger heißen kauft, dann ist die GraKa auch leise?
Mag sein, dass man mit LuKü trotzdem günstiger wegkommt, aber leiser auf keinen Fall.



> und zum thema spannungswandler u.s.w brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen ..
> du brauchst immernoch gehäuselüfter und das aussaugen des pc wird dir nicht erspahrt
> und jetzt hast du dein cpu super duper übertaktet und jetzt ... wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse ...



Mein Radi samt 3 140er Lüftern ist ~5cm über den Spawas, die sind trotz Passivkühlern kühl, genauso die NB.



> ansonsten muss auch der stolze wakü besitzer damit rechenen staub zu entfernen und lüfter im gehäuse zu verbauen ..



Ich hab' nach 1 Jahr WaKü erst einmal den Radi entstaubt. Das Gehäuse kurz beim Staubsaugen grob entstaubt und fertig.

Achja, nenn mir einen (trockenen) Grafikkartenkühler, der die GPU unter Last, für 29,50€ unter 40°C halten kann

*@daKing*



daKinG schrieb:


> weil ich denke das ne "gute Waka" so um die 500 - 600 € kostet?!



Dann hast du aber das beste vom besten, wenn man einmal gut kauft, dann bekommt man CPU + GraKa (Fullcover) für <400€



> Ich weiß das sollte eigentlich nicht hier hin, aber hätte einer nen Vorschlage für mich bezüglich Waka?
> Was steht mir den bevor, wenn ich mir ne Waka holen also was muss ich noch nach dem Einbau etc. so beachten?



Da geh' in den WaKü Kaufberatungsthread und lass dich da beraten.

Aber ein Kyros oder Heatkiller (CPU) eine Aquastream und gute Lüfter (NoiseBlocker PL-2, ...) und du hast schon eine solide Grundausstattung, der Rest ist dann eher Geschmackssache.

*@Rocksteak*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> BTW sind LED-Scheinwerfer nicht nutzlos



Von der Reaktionszeit der Bremsleuchten abgesehen, kommt es auf die Qualität an. Audi hat beim R8 eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass Xenon(scheinwerfer) besser sein _können_ als LED


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich denke ist doch so, ein Hobby macht doch nur Spaß wenn es was zu tun gibt. Stell dir mal vor du baust das Teil zusammen und brauchst nie wieder Hand an zu legen........was ein ödes Hobby! Ich hab zwar keine WAKÜ (H70 aber das zählt ja nicht), aber dennoch verstehe ich jeden der seinen Spaß daran hat.


----------



## SonicNoize (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Da gibts noch was ganz anderes, was ich fast vergessen habe, eine Sucht, die mir früher völlig fremd war aber nun mein Alltag und meinen Kontostand beeinflusst:

Das Öffnen von Paketen, die der Postbote bringt!

Es gibt doch eigentlich kaum was schöneres, als ein Paket mit Wasserkühlungs-Kram vom Postboten entgegenzunehmen und auf zu machen  Da fallen mir sonst nur die beiden Dinge mit S*** ein 

Ich glaub, das ist so n Faktor, der irgendwo unterbewusst zu den Gründen für eine Wakü spricht


----------



## Sylvain (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Mir geht es bei dem Thema genau wie SonicNoize ^^
Immer am überlegen was man nun ändern oder verbessern könnte.
Ich überlege z.B. seit 2 Tagen ob ich mir den Cublex Kryos Silver Edition leisten soll oder nicht xD


----------



## over-clocker (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein es ist wohl eher dein Schreibstil, reißerisch wie die Bild-Zeitung.  Man vermisst das sachliche und fachliche an den Aussagen. Es liest sich nämlich ehe rso als hätte dich jemand genötigt die Wakü zu betreiben



Wenn ich hier schreibe gehe ich davon aus das ich hier nicht die Fachbiebel ausrollen muss ... 
denn hier trifft sich ja die Haute Coture der WAKÜ Schrauber, denen brauch ich nix erzählen.

Aber wie viele hier ja schreiben, der krahm hat einfach zu gesalzene preiße.

Ich selbst hatte mit meiner Wakü klein angefangen und immerwieder zeug
dazugekauft.
um heute festzustellen das ich mir das geld besser für das nächste PC aufrüsten zur seite gelegt hätte .. 

Aber hier zu schreiben wakü ist unrentabel 
ist wie wenn man an den wörtersee fährt (am besten mit nem opel )
und rumbrüllt Autos Tunen ist für die katz .. 

Es ist einfach so teuer das mann es als hobby sehen muss 
denn einen nutzen der den Preis rechtfertigt gibt es nicht ...

also ich wünsche euch noch viele stunden schrauber spass mit eurer wakü ..


----------



## Acid (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Irgendwie ist deine Signatur eine sehr zutreffende Selbstinterpretation.  Das ist mein Kommentar zu dem Thema.


----------



## SonicNoize (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schreibe gehe ich davon aus das ich hier nicht die Fachbiebel ausrollen muss ...
> denn hier trifft sich ja die Haute Coture der WAKÜ Schrauber, denen brauch ich nix erzählen.



Keiner erwartet hier eine "Fachb*i*bel", die "Haute Co*u*ture"-Erbsenzähler und Klugscheisser sind hier auch nicht vertreten.

Aber dein Posting ist einfach nicht sachlich. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du damit bezwecken willst, aber wenn du hier gegen ein Thema diskutieren willst, wofür hier eigentlich alle sind, solltest du dir:
- Gute und sachliche Argumente überlegen
- Deine Aussagen belegen können
- Eine anständige Rechtschreibung und Grammatik verwenden
und genau das fehlt.

Einfach sinnlos in die Gegend zu brüllen ist keine sachliche Argumentation.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Es ist einfach so teuer das mann es als hobby sehen muss
> denn einen nutzen der den Preis rechtfertigt gibt es nicht ...



Ja es ist ein Hobby, meist gepaart mit OC (auch das ist für manche ein Hobby -> Benchgemeinde hier im Forum) und welches Hobby hat schon einen Nutzen, außer Spaß an dieser einen Sache. 




> also ich wünsche euch noch viele stunden schrauber spass mit eurer wakü ..



Ich bedanke mich herzlichst, denn den werde ich haben! 

PS: Aha … teuer = Hobby komische Definition deinerseits?  Es soll Menschen geben die haben Skat als Hobby und ein Skatblatt kostet … ca 1,50 € bis 10 € (je nach Qualität)!


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Das Thema ist wirklich eigensinnig.

Wasserkühlung hat seine Vorteile und Vorzüge gegenüber Lukü. Das sollte jeden klar sein.

Jedem sollte auch klar sein das Lukü nicht so Leistungsfähig ist wie Wakü.


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Oh, schade zu spät eingeschaltet, jetzt musste ich so viel auf die Schnelle lesen 

Aber irgendwo vorne habe ich vom TE gelesen das eine Wakü mit dauerhaft eingesetzten Rechnern(Altagsrechnern) nicht kombinierbar wäre 
Mein I-Net-Rechner(24/7) hat sich für die Wakü, ich mich über den Bastellspass und mein Gehör über eine nochmals leisere Kühlung(die vorher mit Lukü eigtl. schon unhörbar war) bedangt 
Mit der Weile sind es 3 Rechner mit insgesammt 4 Kreisläufen die ich hier betreibe und es juckt immer noch in den Fingern 

^^Arbeit ist schon was schönes, es ist immer nur blöd wenn das Hobby dazwischen kommt dass die Brötchen nach Hause bringt, oder wie war das nochmal?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Dirksen schrieb:


> über 1000€
> willst du drei moras verbauen ?



Ein Mora reicht, die 9 Multiframe M12 S2 und die dafür Passende Lüftersteuerung kosten halt mal schon fast 350€. Dazu noch Cpu, Mb, Gpu und Hdds, zuzüglich diversen Kleinkram für die Optik und Teilweiße nützliche Sachen, da kommt dann schon was zusammen.


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Muss jeder selbst wissen ob oder ob nicht.

Nur weil derjenige kein Bock mehr auf Wakü, sie schlecht zu machen ist Mist.

Wenn man sich auf Wakü einlässt sollte man wissen, was auf einen zukommt und ob man das will.


----------



## Speed-E (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Hobby bedeutet: _Mit dem grösstmöglichen Aufwand den geringstmöglichen Nutzen zu erzielen. _

Ich bin 2003 auf WaKü umgestiegen, weil ich Nachts nicht mehr schlafen konnte wenn der Rechner an war und mich der Lärm genervt hat. Mal von den Kosten abgesehen, habe ich aber ein rundum leises System, nur ein leises surren Laing, nicht störend. 
Natürlich kann man auch mit LuKü ein leises und gut gekühltes System bauen, aber auch nur so lange wie man es nicht belastet. 
Wobei der Radiallüfter der GraKa den meisten Lärm verursacht.

Ich lasse mich nicht bekehren und werde nicht der Ruhe und dem basteln abschwören. Erst recht nicht wenn die neue Aquaero im neuen Gehäuse (wenn ich es mal fertig gebaut kriege) sitzt. 

Ich habe grossen Respekt vor dem TE, denn er hat es geschafft von all dem los zu kommen.


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

So, nach einigen Monaten möchte ich mich nun auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Auch wenn ich den Schreibstil, in dem die Kritik oder das Pamphlet, das sich erster Post schimpft, verfasst wurde verabscheue (Bildzeitung ), muss ich dem Te in Teilen recht geben.

Wasserkühlung ist ein Hobby und etwas zu dem man "Lust" haben muss, denn anders kann man sich nicht motivieren, stundenlang am Rechner zu basteln und das immer wieder.

Mir ist diese Lust in den letzten Monaten abhanden gekommen, weshalb ich als letztes Projekt ein LianLi V350 an die Hand nehme und dort eine komplette Wakü (mit Dual + Single Radi) einbaue. Danach wird der Rechner nicht mehr angerührt. Andere zeitintensive Aktivitäten sind mir wichtiger geworden, denn mein Rechner soll einfach nur noch laufen und das möglichst lautlos.

Letzteres ist auch der Grund, wieso ich meine Wasserkühlung eben nicht in Rente schicke, sondern dem Kühlmedium treu bleibe. Trotz allen Aufwands sind die Vorteile nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Dazu kommt der Showeffekt und das OC Potential. 

Mir kommt jedenfalls keine Luftkühlung mehr ins Haus, auch wenn ich in den letzten Wochen mehr als einmal an einen kompletten Umstieg dachte. Als ich mir dann die Drehzahlen diverser Luftkühler anschaute, war das Vorhaben aber ganz schnell vom Tisch.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich wette um meinen PC, dass ich einen Wasserkühler schneller und leichter montieren kann, als so einen Towerkühler



Wo kann ich deinen Rechner abholen?
Im direkten Vergleich liessen sich NH-D14 und ein Megahalems etwas einfacher verbauen, als ein Kyros HF. 
Meine bescheidene, persoenliche Erfahrung.

Madz hat es sehr schoen zusammengefasst 
/sign


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Wenn ich hier schreibe gehe ich davon aus das ich hier nicht die Fachbiebel ausrollen muss ...
> denn hier trifft sich ja die Haute Coture der WAKÜ Schrauber, denen brauch ich nix erzählen.


Darum geht es ja auch nicht hauptsächlich, es gibt aber sicher genug Leute mit dem " Hobby " liebäugeln aber durch die seltsame Schreibweise grundlos verunsichert werden weil die vielleicht noch nicht so belesen sind.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich liessen sich NH-D14 und ein Megahalems etwas einfacher verbauen, als ein Kyros HF.



Ich weiß' ja nicht, wie (speziell?) man den Kyros befestigen muss, aber der Phobyakühler, den ich hab', hat man (bei der Erstmontage) in >2 Minuten montiert. _Mit_ Backplate, Unterlegscheiben etc.  Der Kühler selbst wird einfach draufgesetzt und ganz easy verschraubt. Das ist ne Sache von wenigen Sekunden..

Aber das geht nun am Thema vorbei.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht, was der TE ausdrücken möchte...
Klar, eine Wasserkühlung kostet viel Geld, und man kann sich davon locker eine neue GraKa oder gar einen neuen PC kaufen. 
Aber wer sagt, dass man das auch möchte?
Ich sehe keinen Grund jetzt 400€ für eine aktuelle High-End GraKa auszugeben, da alle Games wunderbar laufen.

Vielleicht setz' ich (wie viele andere) auch andere Prioritäten, als du.
Mir geht es nicht darum Crysis in Full HD und 16AA auf Very High zu zocken, sondern einen ruhigen PC mit ausreichender Spieleleistung zu haben, der während 80% der Zeit, die ich sowieso mit Surfen oder Fernsehen am PC verbringe, nicht stört. 
Mag' auch sein, dass ich empfindliche Ohren habe, oder pingelig bin, was Lautstärke angeht, aber ich finde es einfach zufriedenstellend, erst an der Kontroll LED zu sehen, dass die Kiste läuft.


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Ich weiß' ja nicht, wie (speziell?) man den Kyros befestigen muss, aber der Phobyakühler, den ich hab', hat man (bei der Erstmontage) in >2 Minuten montiert. Mit Backplate, Unterlegscheiben etc. Der Kühler selbst wird einfach draufgesetzt und ganz easy verschraubt. Das ist ne Sache von wenigen Sekunden..


Der Kryos ist in der Tat sehr fummlig zu montieren. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> LOL ich will hier niemenden bekehren ..
> Es ist nur so das viele anfänger glauben wakü ist das non + ultra



Haben sie ja auch recht. Keine andere Kühlmethode kann soviele Ansprüche zeitgleich erfüllen.



> und der pc ist scheinbar 500 mal schneller und fliegt durchs wohnzimmer
> und ne wakü macht aus ner lahmen ente ne rakete



Da haben sie natürlich nicht recht, aber wer sich gar nicht informiert (oder nur aus 1-2 vollkommen falschen Quellen) und dann mal eben 300+€ ausgibt, der hatte offensichtlich 300€ zu viel.



> der pc ist so leise das mann ihn als kopfkissen nehmen kann



Ich bin kein Kopfkissenexperte, glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass die Dinger u.a. auch "weich" sein müssen 



> wakü ist meine meinung nach n lustiges hobby das nicht jeder hat ..
> n schweine geld kostet ..
> und auf keinen fall ..in einem system zu verwenden ist ..das jeden tag gebraucht wird ..
> und keine praktischen vorteile bringt .. asser mann ist steven spielberg und rendert den ganzen tag seine filme



Wakü muss kein Schweinegeld kosten, Wakü ist 24/7 tauglich und ob man einen objektiv vorhandenen Vorteil als ausreichend "praktisch" empfindet, muss man sich natürlich vorher überlegen.
Weitere Irrglauben, die du ansprechen möchtest?




over-clocker schrieb:


> Lol ich merke hier scheiden sich die geister
> 1 zum soße tauschen ..
> 30° ist der ideale nährboden für keime u.s.w
> also solltest auch du deine brühe irgendwann mal tauschen ..
> vorallem wenn du reines destiliertes wasser nimmst



"Keime" haben unterschiedliche Temperaturpräferenzen. Zum Wachsen brauchen sie außerdem Näherstoffe und Energie. Beides ist in einer Wakü vermeidbar. Alternativ gibt es diverse bioizide Wasserzusätze.



> 2. beim lüftkühler ist ein entscheidener unterscheid .. ich schraub ihn weg und schmeis ihn ausm fenster ^^
> bei der wakü hängen da noch lustige schläuche dran .. somit wie ihr ja selbst wisst ist der ein bzw.-ausbau des mainbordes nicht gerade schnell zu volbringen



"Kann man leicht aus dem Fenster schmeißen" ist für mich kein wichtiger Aspekt bei CPU-Kühlern. "Kann man leicht ein- und ausbauen" schon eher und da schneiden große Towerkühler miserabel ab.

Meinen Mainboardschlitten habe ich in 5 Minuten draußen, wenns sein muss.



> und zum thema spannungswandler u.s.w brauch ich ja garnicht erst anfangen ..
> du brauchst immernoch gehäuselüfter und das aussaugen des pc wird dir nicht erspahrt



Ich hab meinen PC zum letzten mal vor 2 Jahren ausgesaugt und die Gehäuselüfter sind die meiste Zeit über aus.



> und jetzt hast du dein cpu super duper übertaktet und jetzt ... wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse ...



Meine NB kühlt ein Heatkiller 2.0 NB. (wirklich nötig wäre das aber auch nicht)



> Ich finde nur lustig das hier mal einer schreibt wakü ist doof und alle fallen aus den wolken ^^



Tjo - wie es in den Wald ruft ... .
Wenn einer nur motzt und dabei auch noch falsches erzählt, proviziert leicht er ein paar direkte Antworten.



> Diese wasserkühlung die ihr mir hier bescheibt .. die solch vorteile bringt .. ist nichteimal für 300 euro zu haben ..
> wenn man board grafik und gar das nezteil kühlen will



Ich müsste nachrechnen, aber ich würde mich sehr wundern, wenn meine derzeit verbauten Komponenten auf über 250€ kommen. Zugegeben:
N Wakünetzteil ist da nicht mehr mit drin, da passiv-Modelle einfach die bessere Wahl sind.




Dirksen schrieb:


> über 1000€
> willst du drei moras verbauen ?



Für High-End-Vollpassiv-Auch-Unter-Last-ohne-Bastelradi kann sowas nötig sein.
Allerdings kosten auch 3 Mora keine 1000€, sondern knapp 400€ und für weitere 300€ sollte man eigentlich alles zusammenbekommen, was man braucht.
Vielleicht inkl. Installationsservice 




daKinG schrieb:


> 1. Warum redet ihr das Waku nen Hobby ist (nur weil die Anschaffungskosten hoch sind oder weil man immer neu investieren muss)?



Weil viele es als Hobby betreiben.



> 2. Also ich merke schon, das ne ganze Reihe von euch Waka bevorzugt (wegen Lautstärke etc.) aber ich frage mich, die Waka hat doch auch Lüfter oder nicht (die auch Laut sind??)?!



Meine hat keine 



> 3. Woran muss ich mich orientieren (ABC für Anfänger) was muss ich beachten etc.??!



Siehe guide, siehe Beispielkonfigurationen.


----------



## Mac Scot (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> es ist nur so das viele anfänger glauben wakü ist das non + ultra und der pc ist scheinbar 500 mal schneller und fliegt durchs wohnzimmer und ne wakü macht aus ner lahmen ente ne rakete der pc ist so leise das mann ihn als kopfkissen nehmen kann



Ich weiß nicht was ihr hier alle vier Seiten lang schreibt, aber aus dem ersten Post von over-clocker wird doch sehr deutlich das er mit genau so einer Vorstellung an den Einbau einer WaKü rangegangen ist und nun sitzt der Frust tief weil er merkt das dies nicht so läuft. Hättest du dich vorher mal informiert währe dir das erspart geblieben. Ich habe über das Thema zumindest herzlich lachen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da haben sie natürlich nicht recht, aber wer sich gar nicht informiert (oder nur aus 1-2 vollkommen falschen Quellen) und dann mal eben 300+€ ausgibt, der hatte offensichtlich 300€ zu viel.



Mehr muß man eigentlich wirklich als Antwort dazu nicht schreiben.


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also ich seh meine Wakü als schönes Hobby, in das ich bisher weniger Geld gesteckt hab als in mein Schlagzeug (nächstes Hobby). 
Und mir reicht eigentlich das staunen meiner Freunde, wie leise mein PC im Gegensatz zu deren ist. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich hier nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen -> Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob ihn das Fieber packt, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich bin zu 100% zufrieden mit meiner Wasserkühlung. 

Es werden CPU und Graka gekühlt über einem Tripple mit 3 120mmLüfter 500u/min, und hinten im Gehäuse nochmal ein 140mm Lüfter auch mit 500U/min und das wars. Und so teuer war das auch nicht. ca.250€.
Und das ist sicher leiser als jede Luftkühlung und leise Lüftkühlungen gibts auch nicht geschenkt 

Läuft seit 1Jahr ohne Probleme hab nur ab und zu vorne bissl den Staub weggesaugt was sich bei den Frontblenden ansammelt da dahinter der Trippelradi ist.

Mainboard hab ich letztens getauscht und war sicher nicht aufwändiger wie damals mit Luftkühlung. 
Wer schonmal den Scythe Muggen mit Pushpins versucht hat abzubauen und später wieder drann zu bauen weiß was das für ne fummelarbeit ist  Da wars mit meiner Wakü fast schon gemüdliches Mainboardtauschen ohne verrenken und gefluche.
ußerdem seh ich das jetzt nicht als extrem Nervig oder stressig an mir macht es Spaß wenn mal was am PC zu basteln ist oder man sich extra  was zum Basteln sucht^^

Und ich benutze seit einiger Zeit das selbe destilierte Wasser zum Kühlen bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, wer sich vorher genau Informiert weiß ganz genau worauf er sich einlässt und was dies bringt, alle anderen sind selber schuld wenn sie dann richtig auf die Schnauze fallen.

Mein Hauptargument für Wakü ist sehr leise Kühlung da der PC durch F@H die Nacht über läuft und das 1-2meter neben meinem Bett und da will ich meine Ruhe haben


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> wer kühlt die NB und den rest im gehäuse


 
Der NB SB und SpaWa wasserkühler


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit meienr Wakü...circa 1000€ stecken drinne...dafür habe ich locker die 4ghz geknackt die mit einem Luftkühler so gut wie unmöglich sind. Aus meinen 470er habe ich sogar 480er aus Leistungssicht gemacht...verstopft war in den ganzen Jahren noch nichts und nachfüllen!? Naja alle paar Wochen mal ansonsten gibts nichts zu bemängeln...

Ausserdem darf man den fast wichtigsten Faktor nicht vergessen SPAß AM BASTELN...und das macht bei ner Wakü einfach Saumäßig Laune...wenn du lieber TE damit nicht klarkommst ists halt so, dennoch ist Wakü aus der Sicht der meisten einfach das was ein Übertakter nunmal braucht um alles auf die Spitze zu treiben...

Nunja wie True schon sagte wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegts wohl an der Badehose....


----------



## Lexx (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und das ist sicher leiser als jede Luftkühlung


irrtum, meiner ist noch leiser, weil 
sich die lüfter nicht drehen.. :-p

nur eines bleibt noch zu erledigen:
wie bekomme ich festplatten lautlos.. ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wer schonmal den Scythe Muggen mit Pushpins versucht hat abzubauen und später wieder drann zu bauen weiß was das für ne fummelarbeit ist  Da wars mit meiner Wakü fast schon gemüdliches Mainboardtauschen ohne verrenken und gefluche.



Da hast was vergessen wenn das Mainboard um den Sockel wunderschön verbaut (Heatpipe usw.) ist, sind verschnittene Finger keine Seltenheit, da kommt man ja so top hin. 
Das Retentionkit war auch net so der Bringer.

Da lässt sich der Heatkiller 3.0 leichter montieren und abnehmen.



Lexx schrieb:


> nur eines bleibt noch zu erledigen:
> wie bekomme ich festplatten lautlos.. ?


 
Also mit ner Wakü kein Thema, da gibts so tolle Festplattenkühler die gleich ne Dämmbox ausen rum haben.
Bei Lukü gibts zwar auch Dämmboxen nur da wird den Platten halt richtig warm.


----------



## Madz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Einziges empfehlenswertes Produkt sind dafür die Watercool Silentstar. Die Aquadrives sehen zwar super aus, aber dämmen schlechter.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Kannst auch einen Audi rs6 gegen einen Opel Kadett tauschen, ist auch günstiger und die vielen PS braucht man doch nicht!

Habe eine Wakü damit ich was basteln kann, und irgendwohin muss das Geld ja auch


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Lexx schrieb:


> irrtum, meiner ist noch leiser, weil
> sich die lüfter nicht drehen.. :-p
> 
> nur eines bleibt noch zu erledigen:
> wie bekomme ich festplatten lautlos.. ?



Auch unter vollast komplett passiv? Und ein Lüfter mit 500U/min ist fast lautlos

Ich hab die Festplatte in das teil eingebaut nimmt wirklich viel vom geräusch weg und wirklich heis wird sie auch nett glaub um die 40°
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Scythe SCH-1000 Himuro HDD-Kühler


----------



## Lexx (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Auch unter vollast komplett passiv?


ja fast, da undervoltet, lüfter dreht ab 59 grad 
auf 400 umin. das reicht um ihn unter 60 zu halten.

aber ich geb zu: 
im OC-profil (siehe sig) geht er auf 800 (maximal).
und bleibt dabei lautlos. aber das brauch ich nie.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was weil deine Graka dafür lauter wird  Und Gehäuselüfter hasst du ja sicher auch da ja jemand die produzierte Wärme aus dem Gehäuse schaffen muss

Aber ist ja eigendlich auch egal, es muss wirklich jeder selber wissen was er haben will und ob er ne Wakü braucht oder nicht.

Ich war mit meinem Muggen auch super zufrieden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Lexx schrieb:


> ja fast, da undervoltet, lüfter dreht ab 59 grad
> auf 400 umin. das reicht um ihn unter 60 zu halten.
> 
> aber ich geb zu:
> ...



Du kühlst erfolgreich ne GTX260 passiv?
Das muss ein sehr durchdachter Aufbau sein


(ich für meinen Teil bleib da lieber bei Wakü. HDDs und Graka ohne leise zu Stellen ist echt ne Herausforderung)


----------



## Pumpi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



over-clocker schrieb:


> und nun kommen die supermääns mit ihrer wakü ... pumpe allein schon 80 + 150 n geehäuse das platz hat + radi 50 + cpu bock 50 und schläuche und soße, und anschlüsse und und und ..
> da kommen wir am ende fast bei ner aktuellen high end grafik raus .. oder den aktuell schnellsten amd prozzis
> da scheiß doch auf wakü und hol dir die bessere grafik ... oder ne neue cpu + board ..
> hast mehr davon ..


 
Ich muß Dir einerseitz Recht geben, Wakü im low oder mid Cost Bereich ist auch meiner Einschätzung nach nicht rational. Kann vielleicht ein Hobby sein, aber jemand der in dem Bereich Up to Date bleiben will kommt mit guter Luftkühlung weiter, bei für meinem Empfinden unwesentlich mehr Lautstärke (ich lasse bewusst riesen passiv Wakü's aussen vor, da zu exotisch).

Genau so wie SLI/CF nur im Highend wirklich Sinn macht, ist Wakü nur im gehobenen Leistungsbereich Sinnvoll. Die Kombination aus lautstärke Reduzierung + Performance Gewinn ist eben am Limit der alles entscheidende Faktor.

Ich kann mir für meine zwei 480er ein 2x2 Meter großes Case kaufen, trotzdem krieg ich die bei 920 Mhz nicht adäquat mit Luft gekühlt. Weder Temperatur noch Geräuschtechnisch. 

Wenn ich lese das sich heute noch jemand für ein Sockel 775 System eine Wakü anschaft, kann ich auch nur mit dem kopf schütteln.

Es bringt kostentechnisch natürlich nichts eine GTX 460 unter Wasser zu setzen, wenn es eine Gygabite GTX 470 SOC gibt.

Wenn man so was laues anfängt kann man nur ein großes minus Geschäft machen, oder aber seine Hobbygelüste befriedigen.


----------



## Mischk@ (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren den gleichen CPU-Kühler ( System )... Hab bloß die Aufnahme von sockel 775 auf 1366 gewechselt und muss sagen, dafür das meine Wakü nicht mehr als 230€ gekostet hat kühlt sie sehr gut... OK, einmal im Jahr das Wasser wechseln, ok...Ich freu mich sogar daruaf, weil ich dann wieder was machen kann am PC...

Inzwischen ist ein GTX 470 Wasserkühler dazugekommen und ein zweiten 360er Radiator, damit die Temps sich im Rahmen halten... ABER nix ist, die TEMPS sind GEIL. Besser als ich gedacht habe...

i7 920 C0 @3,5GHz 1,26V max 55°C
GTX 470 @800Mhz 1,2V IDLE 31°C LAST 49°C
Zimmertemperatur 20-21,8°C

Was will man mehr ??????


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

@Pumpi
Du widersprichst dich selber redest davon das im lowcostbereich Wakü ein  minusgeschäft ist und es nur sinn macht im highendbereich bei leuten die immer uptodate bleiben.

Wenn man immer das schnellste kauft was es fürn PC gibt ist das schon allein ein riesen Minusgeschäft ich sag nur 480gtx vor einem Jahr für 500€ und jetzt ne gtx580 wieder für 400-500€, und wenn man dann auch noch jedes mal für die neue Graka auch ein Komplettkühler für 80-100€ kauft is das noch viel schlimmer.

Ich denke eher die die nicht immer das neueste wollen und ihre Hardware auch mal für 3jahre oder länger behalten haben mehr davon.

Und meine nächste Graka wird warscheinlich ne gtx460 mit gpu onlykühler denn das reicht mir wieder paar jahre. Und auch da werd ich mit meiner Wakü leiser sein als mit luft weil meine Lüfter am Trippel mit 500U/min leiser sind als jeder Grakakühler.


----------



## Pumpi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> Wenn man immer das schnellste kauft was es fürn PC gibt ist das schon allein ein riesen Minusgeschäft


 
Nein, weil nur das beste an Hardware meinen Monitor mit der besten BQ versorgen kann, es gibt keine zweite Option !



> ich sag nur 480gtx vor einem Jahr für 500€ und jetzt ne gtx580 wieder für 400-500€,


 
Wenn die letzten 10% (GTX580) entscheidend sind, muß man halt umsatteln oder zu ner zweiten 480 greifen. Ich sagte nicht das es ein billiges Vergnügen im Highend ist. Ich sage das die Optionslosigkeit am oberen Ende der Leistungsskala die Wakü konkurrenzlos macht !



> und wenn man dann auch noch jedes mal für die neue Graka auch ein Komplettkühler für 80-100€ kauft is das noch viel schlimmer.


 
Schlimm Ja, aber auch das beste was man kriegen kann.



> Ich denke eher die die nicht immer das neueste wollen und ihre Hardware auch mal für 3jahre oder länger behalten haben mehr davon.


 
Diese leute haben deutlich mehr Geld in der Tasche als ich, aber auch deutlich weniger Leistung als geschickte Mainstream Luftkühlungskäufer.



> Und meine nächste Graka wird warscheinlich ne gtx460 mit gpu onlykühler denn das reicht mir wieder paar jahre


 
OK, bei so Kühlern die man mehrfach verwenden kann macht es eventuell schon kostentechnisch Sinn. Allerdings ist es immer ein Glücksspiel ob die nächste Gen tatsächlich noch kompatibel ist. Der Teufel steckt im Detail.



> Und auch da werd ich mit meiner Wakü leiser sein als mit luft weil meine Lüfter am Trippel mit 500U/min leiser sind als jeder Grakakühler.


 
Das Deine Wakü noch ein wenig leiser als ein guter custom Luftkühler auf Mid-cost Karten ist glaube ich gern, allerdings unwesentlich leiser. Deshalb ist die GTX 470 SOC von Gygabite Deinem 460er Vorhaben in vielen Punkten überlegen, speziell bei den Kosten.

Da eine SOC in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse kaum bis garnicht hörbar ist, zumindest @ Standardtakt + ein wenig Untervolt, ist sie in Gänze das bessere P/L. Und genau letztere Einstellung muß man im Vergleich zur GTX 460 @ Wakü heranziehen !

Was natürlich nichts daran ändert das Wakü Spaß macht und fasziniert 



> Ich hab nichts gegen Gott aber seine Fanclubs gehen mir auf den Sack!


 
Sign

Edit:



> i7 920 C0 @3,5GHz 1,26V max 55°C


 
Dafür braucht man kein teures Wakü gerödel, dafür reicht ein Prolimatech Armageddon + zwei gute 140er Lüfter @ 600 U/Min. !!!


----------



## Hardware Opfer (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also ich fand es gut so einen Fred zu schreiben. Wenn er das Gefühl hat, (aus welchen mittlerweile ja zigfach widerlegten Gründen auch immer) dass er Wakü blöd findet und andere warnen sollte, soll er das auch machen. Aber sich hier dann wegen seinem Schreibstil aufregen - ist echt Kindergeburtstag. Und bei allem Hail to the Wakü   mal abgesehen, könnt Ihr Eure ganzen Pro Argumente mal meinem Kumpel erzählen der ein Loch in einem seiner Schläuche bekommen hat. Der sagt dann auch nur noch ja ja.


----------



## Asbasnowe (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Ich habe Spaß daran an meiner wakü rumzuschrauben. Es ist halt klar aufwendiger als deine Luftkühlung, aber dafür was anderes. Die Entscheidung ist aber jedem frei überlassen.


----------



## hydro (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



> könnt Ihr Eure ganzen Pro Argumente mal meinem Kumpel erzählen der ein Loch in einem seiner Schläuche bekommen hat.



Ein Loch kommt aber meistens nicht von alleine in einen Schlauch. 

Zum Thema, ob ich nochmal so viel Geld ausgeben würde weis ich nicht, aber für den Moment bin ich froh sie zu haben.


----------



## Dark-Blood (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Also zu dem ganzen gerede wegen Pro Contra. Ich denke wie die meisten hier: Wer ne Wakü will soll sich eine hollen, er kennt die Risiken und die Vorteile (und verfällt dem Bastlertrieb) und wems zu blöd ist, zu teur, oder zu gefährlich der soll bei seiner Luftkühlung bleiben. Ich seh nicht wo euer Problem ist? Der Schreibstil vom TE ist das einzig erkennbare Problem, ansonsten ist der Thread mit einem PS3 vs. Xbox 360 Thread zu vergleichen-> total sinnfrei.


----------



## xXenermaXx (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Uter schrieb:


> Meine Wakü war günstiger als deine...
> 
> Geschmackssache. Eine Wakü veraltet deutlich langsamer.



Ansich stimm ich dir und deiner Meinung zu ... aber u.a. dieser Punkt ließ mich doch etwas "sauer aufstoßen". 
Mag sein, dass die Pumpe und die Schläuche sowie der Radiator und dieser ganze Kram Ewigkeiten halten. Aber wenn man mit anderen Leuten gleichziehen will (1-2Jahre neues Sys), dann gibt man unterm Strich deutlich mehr aus. Die Kühler sind oft schon extrem teuer und die Komponenten dadurch dann auch.

Achja der Aufwand beim z.B. Grakawechsel is dann natürlich auch immer höher. Ich bestitze zwar nur ne Luftkühlung aber denke, dass man wohl das Wasser immer, zumindest zum Teil, ablassen und wenn man einen eigenen Kühler verwenden möchte, dann auch die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln muss. 
Aber das macht ja dann auch das Waküfeeling aus, viel Zeit damit zuzubringen, alles zusammen zubauen.

Wenns um die Lautstärke geht, dann stimmts natürlich, das weniger Lüfter auch einen niedrigeren Geräuschpegel haben. Bei mir ist jedoch der Netzteillüfter das lauteste und den bekommt man wohl dann nur mit einem Wakü- o. [Semi]passivnetzteil, was wiederum meist schweineteuer ist, zum Schweigen. Ansonsten hör ich so gut wie nichts von meinem Knecht. Naja is wahrscheinlich auch bisl Gewohnheit bei.  

naja mfG


----------



## Moose83 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Eine Wasserkühlung ist in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke jeder Luftkühlung haushoch überlegen Wenn man beim Einbau wie ein Dachdecker rangeht oder einfach nur 2 linke Hände hat, dann sollte man es natürlich lassen
Bei sowas gehört Planung und auch viel Zeit dazu, um alles ordentlich einzubauen.
@Luftkühler, versucht doch mal einen I7 920/930/950 mit 4,5GHz und 1,45V Vcore zu kühlen


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

blöde frage

wie laut ist so eine pumpe ? zB die aquastream xt .. ist die leiser als ein 600 upm lüfter ?


----------



## Speed-E (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> blöde frage
> 
> wie laut ist so eine pumpe ? zB die aquastream xt .. ist die leiser als ein 600 upm lüfter ?



Ich denke eher nicht.  Aber viel lauter ist die Pumpe auch nicht, zumindest entkoppelt.


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> blöde frage
> 
> wie laut ist so eine pumpe ? zB die aquastream xt .. ist die leiser als ein 600 upm lüfter ?



Eine Aquastream ist, sofern sie entoppelt ist, bei der optimalen Frequenz ungefähr so laut wie ein BlackSilentPro bei 700U/min.
Ist sie auch noch gedämmt wird sie je nach Dämmung unhörbar...

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bis jetzt immer noch keinen Wasserzusatz habe, der die Pumpe schmieren könnte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Ansich stimm ich dir und deiner Meinung zu ... aber u.a. dieser Punkt ließ mich doch etwas "sauer aufstoßen".
> Mag sein, dass die Pumpe und die Schläuche sowie der Radiator und dieser ganze Kram Ewigkeiten halten. Aber wenn man mit anderen Leuten gleichziehen will (1-2Jahre neues Sys), dann gibt man unterm Strich deutlich mehr aus. Die Kühler sind oft schon extrem teuer und die Komponenten dadurch dann auch.



Wer alle 1-2 Jahre das neueste und beste braucht, "um mit anderen Leuten gleichziehen" zu können, der sollte nicht mit P/L argumentieren. Es gibt Leute, die nutzen 10 Jahre alte CPU-Wakü-Kühler. Zugegeben: Das erfordert ein bißchen Bastelei/eigene Halterung, aber wenn man nicht gerade kurz vor Auslaufen einer Serie gekauft hat, sollten Markenprodukte min. 5 Jahre nutzbar sein. Ähnliches gilt für Chipsatzkühlung. Da ist das Alter fast egal und Halterungen sind z.T. noch einfacher zu fertigen oder einfach flexibel anpassbar.
Das einzige, was ins Geld geht, ist GPU-Komplettkühlung - die ist aber auch nur in einer Leistungsklasse nötig, in der sie Graka nocheinmal deutlich teurer ist und in der man keine Luftkühlung mehr bekommt, die nicht mindestens 3-4-5mal so laut ist.



> Achja der Aufwand beim z.B. Grakawechsel is dann natürlich auch immer höher. Ich bestitze zwar nur ne Luftkühlung aber denke, dass man wohl das Wasser immer, zumindest zum Teil, ablassen und wenn man einen eigenen Kühler verwenden möchte, dann auch die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln muss.
> Aber das macht ja dann auch das Waküfeeling aus, viel Zeit damit zuzubringen, alles zusammen zubauen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie oft du deine Grafikkarte wechselst - aber ich persönlich sehe diese 1-2h Aufwand alle 2-3 Jahre jetzt nicht als sonderlich kritisch an. Einige Leute werden mehr Zeit für die Auswahl des Händlers aufwenden, als für die Integration in die Wakü. (von der Auswahl des Grakamodells mal ganz zu schweigen)

Wenn du kurzfristig mal eine andere Karte testen willst, kannst du die Graka auch einfach an den Schläuchen dran lassen und zur Seite legen oder einen anderen Slot nutzen.





logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> blöde frage
> 
> wie laut ist so eine pumpe ? zB die aquastream xt .. ist die leiser als ein 600 upm lüfter ?



Ich würde meine Eheim1046 (mechanische Basis der XT) als leiser als einen 12cm S-Flex bei 500rpm einschätzen (hatte letztere noch nicht im Case - im Vergleich Pumpe innen vs. Lüfter draußen waren sie bei 400rpm imho nicht leiser, aber da beide von den Festplatten übertönt werden, ist das eine etwas unsichere Angabe). In jedem Fall lassen sich (Eheim-)Pumpen problemlos dämmen und abkapseln - Lüfter rundum zu umschließen stört deren Funktion dagegen


----------



## Forti (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Moose83 schrieb:


> @Luftkühler, versucht doch mal einen I7 920/930/950 mit 4,5GHz und 1,45V Vcore zu kühlen



hm, da der auch nicht viel wärmer als der i5 760 wird, kein Ding, 4,2 Ghz mit 1,432V auf laue 52°C im Game. 

Und mei CPU Kühler höhre ich nicht, egal ob bei 2,8Ghz oder 4,2Ghz. Gibt für alles eine Lösung 

Und ich habe auch ca 5 Jahre in Wakü gemacht  

Ich hatte nur kein Geld, da anderes wichtiger war, war auch ein wenig Lustlos mir bei einem  komplettsystemwechsel von 775 auf 1156, auch Grakas, mir wieder alle  Kühler etc neuzukaufen.

Meine neue habe ich mir aber schon zusammengestellt und werde eben mal nächstes Jahr anfangen zu sparen, 800€ müssen gut überlegt sein.
Es ist halt ein schönes Hobby was mich nicht loslässt.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Die i7 aus der 9er Reihe heizen ne ganze Ecke mehr. Bei 4,5GHz kratzt meiner mit WaKü an den 80 Grad Da will ich aber mal einen Luftkühler sehen, der das noch kühlt.


----------



## Forti (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

TCASE z.b. ist beim 940 aber mit 67.9°C angegeben. Frage mich wie Du dann auf 80°C kommst, da dürfte der auf lange sicht nicht mehr Arbeiten. Ich glaube Dir diesen Wert irgendwie nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



Forti schrieb:


> *TCASE* z.b. ist beim 940 aber mit 67.9°C angegeben.



TCase Max Steht die Maximal Temperatur am Heatspader.

Mein i7 930 hat schon Wasser gekocht (dank einem Wackelkontakt am Pumpenstecker), aus war der PC nach 5 Minuten.
Da waren die *Kern*temperaturen bei 105°C, der Kupferne Wasserkühler konnte aber noch für 15 Sekunden angefasst werden.


----------



## Moose83 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

80 Grad Kerntemperatur und 55 Grad Tcase Bisschen falsch ausgedrückt Die i7 aus der 9er Reihe haben schon so eine höhere TDP und mit OC werden die viel wärmer wie die i5 und i7 für Socker 1156.


----------



## Forti (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

achso, falsch ausgedrückt, dann sag das bitte der Intelseite unter Producktinformation für den i7-940. Danke und raus da das hier nicht weiter hingehört.


----------



## burn... (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Habe mir alles sorgfältig durchgelesen, und musste über die Lükü Argumente schon schmunzeln...
Bevor ich mir meine Wakü zu gelegt habe (vor ca 13 Monaten) habe ich immer neue Luftkühler gekauft, um mehr Mhz zu bekommen...
Ich habe mal verglichen, mein Thermalright IFX-14 mit 3 Delta 1212SHE Lüftern hatte gegen meine erstes Wakü set keine Chance. Die Wakü bestand aus folgenden Teilen: 
Swiftech MCP355 mit XSPC Plexi Aufsatz, einem Magicool 150ml Ausgleichsbehälter, einem XSPC RX240 mit zwei 800rpm Lian Li Lüftern und einem EK Supreme LT.
Das einzige was vom PC noch zu hören war, war die Festplatte (ne 500ter von WD) und mein NT... Trotz der einfachen Qualität von Lian Li Lüftern waren diese unhörbar - während die drei Delta's mit Kopfschmerzen und vorübergehend leichte Taubheit auf dem rechten Ohr verursachten...
Trotz der, wie alle immer so schön sagen, Industrielüfter war die Wakü um 10-15°C besser...

Ein Punkt stimmt allerdings auf jeden Fall: Wakü beansprucht deutlich mehr Zeit zum einbauen & Co (Löcher für Radi sägen usw.)
Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen als PC's mit, weil es so schön klingt, Flüssigkeitskühlungen zu versehen. Gerade daran liegt der Fun am PC - meines Erachtens...
Bestes Beispiel gab es schon wieder, heute: einfach mal die Wakü komplett zerlegt, und alle Kühler schön wieder Poliert, man - die 3 Std. Arbeit machen mir genauso viel spaß wie gefühlte 30 Std. zocken!
Klar, preislich liegt die Wakü weit über dem einer Lükü - aber wir müssen doch die Wirtschaft ankurbeln 
Ich habe bereits auf zwei boards Wakü's, das eine hat sogar zwei CPU's 
Damals als ich auf mein Skulltrail eine Wakü drauf installierte, reichte mein XSPC RX240 (mitlerweile mit 4 120mm Lüftern bestückter) Radiator vollkommen aus, um die CPU's, zwei 9800GTX's und die Ram's (FB-Dimm's) zu kühlen. Dabei liefen die CPU's immer noch bei 1.465V unter Prime UND Furmark nicht über 55°C! Die GPU's siedelten  sich bei 50°C an...Ganz wichtig - dabei habe ich den PC (fast) nicht gehört!
Dagegen war die Lüftkühlung ein kleines etwas, was nicht in mein PC gehörte 
Achja, die CPU's liefen unter Wasser mit Prime bei 1.525V immer noch unter 60°C! allerdings war da auch schon ein weiterer Radi mit eingebunden (ein Feser 480)

Ich glaube das war mein längster je im Internet verfasster Text...

Wozu noch die Wakü fähig ist, sieht man hier - fast einen mit DICE geOWNED

lg.

PS: Wer sein PC mit ner Wakü beglücken möchte, einfach melden - ich baue die auch kostenlos ein - weil es einfach so viel spaß macht!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



burn... schrieb:


> Wozu noch die Wakü fähig ist, sieht man hier - fast einen mit DICE geOWNED



Nur 0,447 V Vcore bei 4710 MHz, das nenne ich mal Sparsam.


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

Wenn das mal kein Auslesefehler ist

@Topic: Da Weihnachten nun vorbei ist und die GraKa für 29€ auf WaKü umgerüstet wurde:
"Mach die Kiste mal an!" "Sie läuft bereits..."


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Topic: Da Weihnachten nun vorbei ist und die GraKa für 29€ auf WaKü umgerüstet wurde:
> "Mach die Kiste mal an!" "Sie läuft bereits..."



Aufpassen nicht das du den Pc wieder ausschaltest, is mir schon ein paar mal Passiert.


----------



## MetallSimon (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*

So ich muss euch eine traurige Nachricht übermitteln.
Ich werde auch erstmal wieder auf Luftkühlung umsteigen, da eine Wakü für mich als Schüler einfach zu teuer ist(und meine pumpe sich heute verabschiedet hat), und ich bald den Führerschein machen will. Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, dass ich meinen PC mit guter Luftkühlung genauso leise kriege wie mit der Wakü, da das Netzteil und die Festplatten so laut sind(also sind eigentlich leise aber halt das lauteste am PC)
Wenn ich dann allerdings fertig bin mit Schule und einen job hab(wenn ich nicht studiere-bin noch unentschlossen), dann wirds aber sicherlich wieder eine WAKÜ, da ich total bastebegeistert bin und eine Wasserkühlung einfach geil ist.


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Aufpassen nicht das du den Pc wieder ausschaltest, is mir schon ein paar mal Passiert.


Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> So ich muss euch eine traurige Nachricht übermitteln.
> Ich werde auch erstmal wieder auf Luftkühlung umsteigen, da eine Wakü für mich als Schüler einfach zu teuer ist(und meine pumpe sich heute verabschiedet hat), und ich bald den Führerschein machen will.



33€ für ne neu Pumpe sind nicht mehr drin und du willst Führerschein machen?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 33€ für ne neu Pumpe sind nicht mehr drin und du willst Führerschein machen?


Die wären eigentlich schon drin aber wenn ich einfach den Rest der Wakü verkaufe hab ich davon mehr und mit Luft kann man einen PC ja auch ganz gut kühlen. Allerdings werde ich sicherlich irgendwann wieder eine Wakü benutzen und dann mach ich mich auch ordentlich ans Modding und so das is wie eine Sucht.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nie mehr wakü (der wakü aussteiger threat)*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Aufpassen nicht das du den Pc wieder ausschaltest, is mir schon ein paar mal Passiert.



Heute/Gestern: Ich dachte mir "hmm, warum leuchtet die Steckdosenleiste denn noch?" "die muss doch aus!" *tzz....* Mist


----------

